# The Cherry Tree Hotel, Higher Heath



## yamahapaul (Feb 27, 2009)

Found this not a million miles away from Tilstock....



















































donn't know how true this statement is....


----------



## Black Shuck (Feb 27, 2009)

What a lovely derelict pub. Nice shots Yam.


----------



## Foxylady (Feb 27, 2009)

Fabulous exterior. I love these old pubs. Such a shame about the trashing inside, though. 
Did you see any ghosts?  Or even any spirits? 
I don't know why but I've known of loads of places called 'the cherry tree' around your area, but never anywhere else for some reason!


----------



## Lightbuoy (Feb 27, 2009)

A good find YP 

Not a bad attempt at "mock Tudor"


----------



## yamahapaul (Feb 28, 2009)

Its just a shame that I didn't have a torch with me


----------

